# 

## kasiapro1

Czy ktos z was posiada akwarium wbudowane w sciane-konkretnie chodzi mi miedzy pokojem wypoczynkowym a hollem.
Nie wiecie kto moze to zrobic?
Ma ono miec ok. 100 litorw wiec dosc ciezkie i trzeba to madrze przemyslec,zeby konstrukcja wytrzymala.
Nie wiem jak dziala tu wyszukiwarka wiec pytam na oslep

----------


## Bigas

Witam

W zasadzie to powinnaś bardziej uściślić, z czego ścianka, jakie wymiary akwarium i takie tam. 
Jeszcze na etapie budowy zostawić w ścianie wnękę i od strony wewnętrznej zrobić stelaż stalowy obudowany np płytą meblową np jako szafka w której umieścić, kompresor, filtry itd
http://www.akwarium.com/galeria1.html[/url]

----------


## Sonika

*Bigas,*link nie działa!

----------


## Bigas

Przepraszam podaję jeszcze raz

http://www.akwarium.com/galeria1.html

----------


## henryk_baszkowka

Kasiapro1
masz na mysli 100 czy 1000 litrow ? Bo 100 to w zadnym wypadku ciezkie nie bedzie  :Smile: 
zrob cos na wzor okna (nadproze) a zamiast parapetu stelaz na szklo. radzilbym jeszcze zrobic wneke na dodatkowe wyposarzenie. Jesli myslisz o morskim to konieczny bedzie tzw sump - czyli po naszemu zbiornik przeciekowy z instalacja filtracyjna.

----------


## Sonika

Zdjęcia widziałam, b. mi się podobają, a teraz zastanawiam jakie sa koszty?

----------


## kasiapro1

ja jestem sredniego wzrostu i budowy ciala,nawet szafki pchnac nie moglam jak stalo na nim akwarium 100 litrowe,wiec dla mnie jest ciezkie.Miescilo sie na sporej szafce,zanim pekla oczywiscie.
Podobno sciane ktora chce ruszyc to nosna,wiec moga byc problemy i pewnie wyladujemy z szafeczka ze sklepu z rybami-brbrb

----------


## Szymeq

Witam
ja u siebie tez planuje akwarium w scianie ( zlicowane ze sciana w salonie a obsluga w pokoju obok). Na etapie budowy w scianie nosnej wylalem podciag ( taki porzadny   :smile:  ), nastepnie doprowadzilem sobie wode ciepla i zimna wraz z odplywem. W podlodze pod przewidywna szafka mam wylany zbrojony, betonowy "blat". Przewidywana waga akwarium to ok 1 tony  :big tongue:  ( 700l ). W chwili obecnej jestem na etapie "projektu" i wykonania szafki pod "baniaczek".  :big grin:  . Akwarium bedzie czesciowo stalo w scianie  (24cm), natomiast reszta ( 26cm)  bedzie na dobudowanej szafce w ktorej bedzie cala maszynownia  :Wink2:  . Akwarium bedzie stalo na jednoczesciowym blacie grubosci 4 cm. Obecne moje akwarium (375l ok 550kg) stoi na szafce wykonanej z blatow kuchenych - szafke te robil stolarz akwarysta  :Wink2: .  
Pozdro dla akwarystow   :big grin:   i innych budujacych   :big grin:

----------


## henryk_baszkowka

kasiapro1

jestem raczj duzy i ciezki ale szafki ze 100 litrowym baniakiem tez bym nie przesuwal.  :Smile: 
MNialem na mysli to ze 120-130 kg (bo tyle moze wazyc 100 l akwarium) nie jest ciezkie jak na mozliwosci maniakow akwarystycznych.

Dodalas ze jest to sicana nosna - przebudowa bedzie wymagac kontaktu z budowlancem/ architektem. 
I jeszcze jedno - z ktorejs strony akwarium bedzie wystawac - musisz wybrac ktora wolisz. 

I jeszcze jedno - dobrze zrobiona szafka z plyt drewnopochodnych wytrzyma znacznie wiecej niz 100ltrow - moze lepiej zamiast inwestowac w dziure wscianie lepiej kupic wiekszy baniak (choc nie przecze ze aku we wnece wyglada calkiem calkiem)

pozdrawiam

----------


## kasiapro1

Ale to bedzie caly basen!!!T ja tu sie z taka pstynka czaje.
Problem w tym ze czesc sciany nosnej bedzie otwarta i jest ryzyko ze jak otowrzymy nastepno to mi sie taras zlozy.,
Mozesz dac mi namiar na tego stolarza-akwaryste,moze on zrobilby ladniejszy stolik od tych oferowanych w sklepach-brbrbr

----------


## Szymeq

czy ladnieszy stolik ... to kwestia gustu, ale napewno soilidniejszy   :big grin:  . Namiary przesle na priva
pozdawiam

----------


## izagrab

Witam wszystkich.
Jestem na etapie budowy nowego domu. Marzy mi sie akwarium w ścianie w salonie. Zastanawiam sie jak to wykonac? Jak ludzie dostaja sie do akwarium umieszczonego w ścianie, jak je czyszcza, wymieniaja wode itp? Musi byc jakis dostep od gory do akwarium i jak umiescic je w ścianie skoro jest ona wezsza niz akwarium?
Prosze o rade.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## jacekska

Postaram się opisać jak to zrobić - sam nie mam takiego ale pomagałem koledze to zrobić. 
Najpierw określić musisz gdzie ma być - niby sprawa prosta ale..... aby akwarium miało ładny wygląd od strony salonu, niestety musi mieć mniej ładny wygląd z drugiej strony. Załóżmy że kupiłaś akwa o szerokości 50 cm co przy większych jest w zasadzie standartem, ściana w jakiej ma stać posiada np. 20cm "grubości" czyli jeśli postawisz akwa równo z powierzchnią ściany to w pomieszczeniu jakie sąsiaduje z tą ścianą masz "mebel" wystający ze ściany na 30 cm + stolik czy szafka na której owo akwarium stoi. Kolega miał taki układ pomieszczeń iż te 30 cm akwarium wystawało do garderoby a tu stolarz obudował to w taki sposób iz przypomina szafę. Kiedy jest zamknięta po wejściu do garderoby nie widać akwarium. Od strony salonu wokół całego otworu zamocował ramę (taką jak do obrazów) aby nie było widać krawędzi akwarium i śiany. Muszę przyznać że mnie się to podoba. 
Na koniec uwaga, aby akwarium ładnie wyglądało w salonie powinno mieć odpowiednią wielkość. Małe na kilkunastu metrach kwadratowych ściany ginie i wygląda dość mizernie. Duże znaczy po napełnieniu ciężkie (warto więc wcześniej pomyśleć o odpowiedniej grubości wylewki na podłodze). Do tego odpowiedni stolik lub szafka która utrzyma ten ciężar. Jeśli będzie zamknięte w szafce lub małym pomieszczeniu dobrze jest pomysleć o dobrej wentylacji tego piemieszcenia (parowanie wody) mimo stosowanych pokryw na akwariach para i tak wydostanie sie do tego pomieszczenia, jeśli nie "wywędruje poza będzie w nim wilgoć. 
Na koniec dlaczego druga strona akwarium jest mniej ciekawa dla oka, otóż aby ładnie akwa wyglądało stosuje się na tylnej ściance tzw tła ostatnio (strukturalne).  Mają tę zaletę iż patrząc na akwarium od strony frontowej (w Twoim przypadku z salonu) masz wrażenie większej głębii - przestrzeni. Jednak tło od drugiej strony wygląda słabo.
Uff ale się rozgadałem.

----------

Wpadł mi do głowy pomysł następujący: zrobienie akwarium w ścianie oddzielającej kuchnię od salonu (z dostepem i od kuchni i od salonu). Czy ktoś z Was widział/ma takie rozwiązanie? 
BabaB

----------


## smartcat

> Wpadł mi do głowy pomysł następujący: zrobienie akwarium w ścianie oddzielającej kuchnię od salonu (z dostepem i od kuchni i od salonu). Czy ktoś z Was widział/ma takie rozwiązanie? 
> BabaB


Nie wiem jak to zrobic natomiast widziąłem skutki źle zrobionego ogromnego akwarium  ::-(:  oj duza przykrość

----------

> Napisał baba_budowniczy
> 
> Wpadł mi do głowy pomysł następujący: zrobienie akwarium w ścianie oddzielającej kuchnię od salonu (z dostepem i od kuchni i od salonu). Czy ktoś z Was widział/ma takie rozwiązanie? 
> BabaB
> 
> 
> Nie wiem jak to zrobic natomiast widziąłem skutki źle zrobionego ogromnego akwarium  oj duza przykrość


proszę o więcej. to na razie tylko koncepcja, nie wiem, czy poświęcić jej więcej czasu...

----------


## agusia-rum

Witam



Niestety mam tylko takie zdjęcie - ale to akwarium jest właśnie pomiędzy ścianą kuchnią a salonem - a robiła je firma akwarystyczna 


Pozdrawiam   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Jerzysio

U dwojga moich przyjaciół jest takie rozwiązanie ( dokładniej jedno kuchnia - salon, drugie sypialnia - łazienka ) w ścianie.  Odpowiedniej wielkości miejsce zostało zostawione - na dole w I wariancie mur podtrzymujący akwarium na dole, u góry podciąg podtrzymujący resztę muru, w II wariancie - na dole 2 ceowniki jako podparcie, u góry zabudowa z płyt wodoodpornych gk. Do tego dociągnięta elektryka ... i to wszystko. Dojście do akwarium od strony kuchni i łazienki.
Pozdro
J

----------


## Peterek

Przy planowaniu miejsca na akwa należy uwzględnić miejsce na sprzęt, by to akwa żyło. Dla mnie najważniejszym jest łatwy dostęp od góry i dlatego moje w bloku stało w dużym pokoju przy ścianie (1,5m długości), a teraz stoi u szwagierki   :Lol:  .

----------


## pasco

Fajne to zdjęcie, tylko jak na mój gust to akwarium powinno być nieco wyżej, bo tak trzeba się kłaść na podłodze żeby pooglądać ryby   :big tongue:

----------


## agusia-rum

Akwarium jest na wys okolo 60 cm od podlogi tak ze siedzac na kanapie w salonie bardzo fajnie idac rybki - paletki zreszta chyba   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## muzykant

przyłączam się do prośby BabyB
akwarium w ścianie - jak to zrobić?
konstrukcyjnie chyba tak jak wyżej pisze Jerzysio: akwarium na murku, wyżej podciąg/nadproże ...
a co z dostępem (zmiana wody, karmienie itp)?
jak to zamaskować (tą dziurę w ścianie nad akwarium)?

mile widziane doświadczenia posiadaczy takiego akwarium  :big grin:  
może jakieś fotki...

----------


## Patos

Widziałem takie akwarium 750 litrów w Zielonce pod Warszawą w hotelu,  oddziela ono szatnię i salę bilardową w której jeszcze nie było bilardu  :big tongue:

----------


## muzykant

polecam http://www.malawi.pl/artykuly/sysgone_akwa_375.html
jest tam opis jak wykonać takie cudo

malawi - to już wyższa szkoła jazdy..

----------


## muzykant

zapraszam do wątku http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...924&highlight=
temat podobny - akwarium w ścianie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## muzykant

w wątku http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...light=akwarium też jest opis jak to zrobić.

----------


## przeszkadzajka

przede wszystkim sprawdz czy to bedzie dobre miejsce pod względem oswietlenia , grzejników itp... dla rybek.

----------


## Jerzysio

Dojście do akwarium od strony kuchni, zamaskowane drzwiczkami, takimi samymi jak drzwiczki szafek kuchennych.
Pozdro
J

----------


## Adamter

Moze byc z tym akwarium problem, jesli chodzi o dobor obsady takiego zbiornika. Bedzie waskie - chyba jakas 30-stka (szerokosci), wiekszosc ryb moze byc zbyt zestresowana, ze z kazdej strony beda "podgladane"  :Mad:  .
 Jest tez problemem z czyszczeniem takiego banika (podmiana wody, wymiana filtra itp. prace) - poniewaz jest on waski, ale bardzo gleboki - nie zawsze reka bedzie mozna siegnac dna. Moze warto by zajrzec na kilka stron o akwarystyce, czy na pl.rec.akwarium. Tam chyba powinni wiecej wiedziec.
Pozdrawiam Teresa P.

----------

Dzięki za podpowiedzi  :Smile:  Widzę, że zamiast od architekta, zacznę od... sklepu akwarystycznego  :Smile:  A pewnie i ściana do końca typowa nie będzie.
Pozdrawiam, jeśli uda mi się takie dzieło stworzyć, oczywiście zaprezentuję  :Smile: 
BabaB

----------


## Adamter

Witam!
Mysle, ze takie akwarium w scianie, to wyzsza "szkola jazdy". Po prostu pojawia sie wiele problemow (o ktorych wczesniej pisano, a inne pewnie tez sie znajda   :cry:  ), ale nie jest to niemozliwe!
Myslalam tez o takim akwarium, ale po licznej lekturze, dyskusjach itd. zrezygnowalismy z mezem z tego pomyslu. Mamy 2 akwaria 50 l. i 300l.
Takie polozone przy scianie po prostu jest "latwiejsze" (  :big tongue:  ) w zagospodarowaniu. A wyprawa do sklepu akwarystycznego, no coz nie wiem, trzeba dowiedziec sie, ktory jest naprawde rzetelny (u mnie w Opolu jeszcze w kazdym sklepie sprzedaja karasie w kulach - bez grzalek, termometrow itp.). Dla mnie kompedium wiedzy stanowi siec, polecana wyzej strona malawi (swietna!), ale jest tez wiele innych.
Znajomi maja aqwa w scianie miedzy kuchnia a pokojem. Jestem ono umieszczone na blacie z dechy, ma 30 cm szerokosci, z 70 cm wysokosci, maz kolezanki (facet miezacy z 195 cm) ma ciagle problem z dosiegnieciem reka do dna, by cos tam pogmerac, odmulic itp.  :big grin:  .Na gorze maja normalna pokrywe, ktora otwiera sie w kuchni. Filtr jest wewnetrzny, zeby bylo jak najmniej sprzetu widocznego na zewnatrz. 
A Ty na jakim etapie jestes akwarystyki? Mialas juz akwarium?
Najlepiej poczytac polecana przeze mnie grupe pl.rec.akwarium.
Pozdrawiam i zycze wytrwalosci, akwarium w mieszkaniu to piekna 
rzecz!  :big grin:  
Teresa P.

----------


## beig

[img][/img]

----------


## beig

Witajcie ! pomysł jest wspaniały .W naszym domu cieszymy się takim akwarium 2lata . Nalezy pamiętać by zamówienie złożyć u solidnego szklarza i aby szkło miało odpowiednią grubośc (my doświadczyliśmy potopu! i 250 l było szczęśliwie tylko na terakocie. Nie należy się jednak zrażać niepowodzeniami i zaraz po oddaniu owego rozklejonego akwarium do jego twórcy/facet robi akwaria też do skepów tylko dużo mniejsze!!!/  zamówiliśmy kolejne , bo przecież nie mogło być nie dokończone coś co było zaplanowane zanim nasz dom powstał !  Nasze akwarium iest właśnie w ścianie dzielącej pokój z kuchnio -jadalnią i świetnie sięsprawdza   Chciałam dołączyć zdjęcia ale nie udało mi się - jeśli ktoś udzieli mi dokładnych instrukcji to może ni się uda wkońcu je przesłać!!

----------


## muzykant

dokładny opis jest tu:
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...i%E6+zdj%EAcie

----------


## beig

To jeszcze raz ja -co sie tyczy spraw technicznych to: ścianka powinna być solidna bo przecież ma na tym stanąć kilkanaście  bądź kilkaset kilo- szkło+ woda+kamyki+dodatki=to może wyjść baaardzo dużo . To w żadnym wypadku /jeśli mówimy o większym / nie może być ścianka g-k .

----------


## PeBros

Mysle ze to jest to czego szukasz  :big grin:  
Strona - Akwarium w scianie


Widok z sypialni

Widok z duzego pokoju          ă Copyrights by Robert Kremser

To bylo chyba pierwsze akwarium w scianie jakie zobaczylem w sieci i od razu wiedzialem ze tez takie chce. Co wiecej, dzieki stronie pana Kremsera, zapalalem miloscia do Malawi. Z czasem znalazlem w sieci kolejne akwaria i wiem napewno, ze moje przyszle akwarium z pyszczakami bedzie "wychodzic" ze sciany.

----------


## muzykant

co do "malawi" w ścianie to mam pewną wątpliwość ...
czy malawijskim pyszczakom nie będzie to "przeszkadzało", płoszyło, potęgowało agresję itp...
a może to tylko kwestia wielkości zbiornika i aranżacji przestrzeni (w zbiorniku)? 
co myślicie?

----------


## PeBros

Nie bardzo rozumiem, jak wybudowawanie akwarium Malawi w scianie moze negatywnie wplywac na zachowanie ryb. Jezeli zapewni sie pyszczakom szerokie akwarium, odpowiednia ilosc kryjowek i nie dopusci do przerybienia, nie powinno dojsc do zadnych niepozadanych zachowan. 

Kwestia co ma plywac w zbiorniku powinna zostac rozstrzygnieta w pierwszej kolejnosci, dopiero pozniej, w zaleznosci od potrzeb danego biotopu, decydowac o rozmiarach akwarium i jego sposobie "wstawienia" w sciane i zapewnienia sobie latwosci pozniejszej obslugi. 

Tu podaje link do stonki wielkiego akwarium prawie 10tys l. Tez w scianie :wink: 
Morskie w scianie

----------


## muzykant

PeBros
jeśli tak jest jak piszesz to cóż,
ja z malawi nie mam żadnego doświadczenia...

akwarium 10tys litrów - super - tylko tak patrzę, przeczytałem mój poprzedni post i...
pozwól, że doprecyzuje
chodzi oczywiście o akwarium w ścianie widoczne z dwóch pomieszczeń, bez tła w akwarium..
czy pisząc odpowiedź takie miałeś na myśli?

----------


## PeBros

Uzupelnilem wczesniejszy post o nowe zdjecie, zeby bylo widac, ze to Malawi jest wlasnie takim akwarium o jakim mowisz. Dwustrone, bez tla, do ogladania z obu pomieszczen. Tylko, ze autor akwarium nie chcial ogladac przez szybe zbiornika tego co dzieje sie w drugim pomieszczeniu. Dlatego akwarium jest bardzo szerokie, zamiast standardowych 50cm, jest 70, dodatkowo tak ulozone skaly, aby jak najwiecej zaslonic. To jest powod dla ktorego tak bardzo to akwarium mi sie podoba. Jest ono przemyslane od poczatku do konca.
Nizej wstawie zdjecie innego akwarium w scianie, gdzie widac wnetrze pomieszczenia za zbiornikiem. Osobiscie uwazam ze nie ma nic gorszego, jak widok ryb plywajacych na tle scian i mebli.

galeria innych prac wykonawcy

Jezeli, ktos planuje takie akwarium to niech sie lepiej powaznie zastanowi, bo zamiast pieknej ozdoby, moze miec brzydkiego babola, ktory popsuje wnetrze dwoch pomieszczen. Najlepiej przemyslec sprawe,moze zrezygnowac z ogladania z dwoch stron, poszukac inspiracji w internecie. W ramach mozliwosci bede dorzucal nowe zdjecia i linki. Zaznaczam ze nie wszystkie beda "dwustronne", ale napewno beda to akwaria w scianie.[/url]

----------


## Kamil1967

Akwarium w ścianie jest super ale faktycznie sukces zależy od tła. Przy takiej wielkości akwa sump jest nalepszym rozwiązaniem na filtracje. Tylko jak rozwiązać problem wymiany wody? Wiaderka odpadają, wąż to tylko półśrodek.. Może ktoś ma prosty patent na automatyczną podmianę?
 :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## PeBros

adres firmy

----------


## Borczas

Witam,
potrzebuję kilku rad i wskazuwek jak wykonąć awkarium w ścianie.  
Najbardziej męczą mnie sprawy:
- dostępu do akwarium tzn możliwości wymiany wody karmienia rybek
- umieszczenie oświetlenia i pompki filtra i związanym z tym doprowadzenie prądu
- czy doatwaić ściankę z [płyty g-k aby całkowicie schować akwa
- czy w wykutej ścianie wstawiać wspornik 
Poproszę o jakięs zdjęcia z etapów budowy jak ktoś posiada czy ew. linki do stron dzięki wielkie

----------


## woody

Akwarium w ścianie fajna rzecz .....

Ale żeby osiągnąć zamierzone efekty czyli ozdobę salonu trzeba się dużo napracować i mieć dużą wiedzę.
Proponuję poczytać na stronach:

www.akwarystyka.com.pl
i
www.holenderskie.pl

a marzą mi się takie klimaty
http://www.holenderskie.pl/art.php?go=21

ja osiągnąłem coś takiego
http://www.holenderskie.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14511

życzę powodzenia

----------


## Borczas

Wiedzę na temat zakładania i utrzymania akwarium mniej więcej posiadam ale jak wstawić je w ścianę to ciagle mnie zastanawia.
Bo zrobić "dziurę" / okienko w ścianie to żaden wziąść nawet zwykły przecinak i wyrzeźbić ale co zrobić z drugą stroną ściany czy ją zabudować czy poprostu postawić na szafce to z jedenj strony rzecz gustu. 
A coz robić z ta ściana czy ja wzmacniać jak zrobić dostep do akwarium chciałbym poczytać doświadczenia innych ludzi żeby się zabrać do tego

----------


## martkaw1

My tez bedziemy (chcemy) wstawiac akwarium w sciane, tylko ze ta sciana bedzie dobudowywana specjalnie dla akwarium. Jeszcze nie wiemy do konca jak to zrobimy ale za jakies 2-3 miesiace bede mogla sie pochwalic.
mozesz jeszcze tu poczytac:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=akwarium
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...587&highlight=
jest jeszcze jeden taki watek ale nie moge teraz odnalezc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## martkaw1

Znalazlam
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...924&highlight=

----------


## Borczas

Super !!! Dzięki.
Tylko teraz pozostaje pytanie czy jak juz zrobię dziurę w ścianie to czy na akwarium w ścianie musze dawać jakiś wspornik zyby się nie obudzić np z cegla w akwarium :wink:

----------


## el-ka

Takie akwarium przeważnie jest z jednej (bardziej reprezentacyjnej strony) zlicowane ze ścianą, z drugiej wystaje, bo na ogół jest szersze od ściany, no i przecież musi być dostęp od góry. Zbiornik powinien stać na stelażu metalowym, którego nogi opierają się stabilnie na podłodze. Pozwoala to dobrze wypoziomować zbiornik i nie naraża na pęknięcie ścianę i zbiornik przy ewentualnym osiadaniu budynku. Od strony wystającej stolarz powinien wykonać szafkę ukrywająca stelaż i posiadającą miejsce na filtry - schowane za drzwiczkami. Od góry w takiej szafce powinny być podnoszone drzwiczki - klapa, aby był dostęp do akwarium od góry w celu karmienia rybek i dostępu do oświetlenia. Koniecznie w takiej szafce muszą być otwory wentylacyjne i to spore: u góry na klapie i prześwit u dołu dla cyrkulacji powetrza i odprowadzania pary wodnej i ciepła wytwarzanego przez lampy. Dla ułatwienia obsługi akwarium, szczegónie jeśli jest duże, dobrze jest doprowadzić wodę i ewentualnie odpływ - coś takiego jak do pralki automatycznej, ale nie jest to oczywiście konieczne, tylko ułatwia obsługę. Prąd doprowadza się normalnie - gniazdko z uziemieniem.
Takie akwarium dwustronne jest trochę trudniejsze w aranżacji, bo nie ma tła i musi być atrakcyjne z obu stron oraz jest bardziej narażone na glony, bo jest bardziej naświetlone i bardziej widać niedociągnięcia pielęgnacji.

----------


## vanka99

> My tez bedziemy (chcemy) wstawiac akwarium w sciane, tylko ze ta sciana bedzie dobudowywana specjalnie dla akwarium. Jeszcze nie wiemy do konca jak to zrobimy ale za jakies 2-3 miesiace bede mogla sie pochwalic.
> mozesz jeszcze tu poczytac:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=akwarium
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...587&highlight=
> jest jeszcze jeden taki watek ale nie moge teraz odnalezc. Pozdrawiam.


Witam wszystkich

Mocno zastanawiam sie nad akwarium i ciekawa jestem jak u Was poradziliście sobie z pomysłem i wykonaniem. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pishor

Można np. tak :

http://www.housecreate.pl/gallery/di...502&fullsize=1

i od strony drugiego pokoju

http://www.housecreate.pl/gallery/di...490&fullsize=1

----------


## vanka99

Co nowego u sympatyków akwarium?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lookita

a nic... :Smile: ))moje skalarki sa duze i ...to rybki naprawde majestatyczne ..ale i drapiezne...popadaly mi Guramce...prawie rok mialem..a ile one mialy?coz...nie wiem..ale moze i przyszedl na nie czas....po 10 miesiacach wymienilem wode...wyczyscilem dno...i od nowa zrobilem podloze...i wystroj...przetrzebilem roslinki i...jest fajnie..nastepna total-wymianka przed przeprowadzka  :Smile: ))gora za 1.5 roku.....ale juz mysle gdzie we Wspanialym postawimy aqariumka......

----------


## vanka99

> a nic...))moje skalarki sa duze i ...to rybki naprawde majestatyczne ..ale i drapiezne...popadaly mi Guramce...prawie rok mialem..a ile one mialy?coz...nie wiem..ale moze i przyszedl na nie czas....po 10 miesiacach wymienilem wode...wyczyscilem dno...i od nowa zrobilem podloze...i wystroj...przetrzebilem roslinki i...jest fajnie..nastepna total-wymianka przed przeprowadzka ))gora za 1.5 roku.....ale juz mysle gdzie we Wspanialym postawimy aqariumka......


Witam
My też myslimy o akwarium w damu, dlatego poszukuje pomysłów. Myśleliśmy o umieszczeniu akwarium w ścianie ale chyba nie jest to takie proste.
Może masz jakieś namiary na fotki, pomysły? Każda podpowiedz mile widziana.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Lookita

hmmm sprawa uwazam nie jest prosta ale i warta zachodu...ja nie bede sie bawic w to...bo: mam akw narozne na polce debowej...kolor mi tu nie bardzo bedzie pasowac ze scianami...wiec....szkoda mi przemalowac dąb...ale cos wymysle...myslalem o polce z betonu komorkowego pod moje akw...narozne 170 l ..wiec nie takie maluskie...ale aranzacja trwala salonu mnie lekko przeraza...bo co bedzie jak mnie odechce sie akw...a wiem ze tylko ja mam na glowie cale akw...reszta juz i pozniej bedzie sie gapic i podziwiac  :Smile: ))ponadto...wiem ze pielegnacja mojego akw...wymaga lekkiej akrobacji i dostepu...i nie mam zamiaru grzebac na niewielkiej przestrzeni pom sciana a szyba akwarium...wiem co to znaczy czyscic takie akw raz na 10-12 miesiecy totalnie....aranzacja akw samego jest inna dla dwustronnego jak i jednostronnego...mysle ze macie na mysli zbiorniki o poj co najmniej 50-70 litrowe...takie robia wrazenie i wbrew pozorom nie wymagaja az takiej wielkiej pielegnacji...jednak jesli juz cos trzeba zrobic to nie jest to zabawa ze sloikiem..ale jak juz cos miec to...cos wiekszego...bo dla rybeczek jakichs malutkich to chyba gra nie warta sil i srodkow...a duze rybki to tylko dla ich komfortu to spore akwarium...chyba ze cudne akwaria holenderskie...ale tu...pielegnacja roslin ponad wszystko- dostep do precyzyjnego pielegnowania roslinek..bo rybki to akurat tu malo wymagaja  :Smile: )  - rybki sa dodatkiem do akwarium...o takim marze i kto wie...jednak moj zapal i plany budowy sciany- polki  pod takie akw...raczej spobie odpuszczam...majac juz jedno akw i wiedzac co juz z nim mam robic w miare regularnie....sam mam problem jak to bedzie w salonie z nim...ale ..mam czas...a moze mi sie ono znudzi? :wink: ))Akwarium to nie tylko ozdoba...to przede wszystkim odskocznia od codziennych obowiazkow,to ucieczka w taki maly swiat gdzie wszystko sobie plywa posrod kolorkow i tak koic potrafi nasze zmeczone codziennoscia oczka i glowki  :Smile: )

----------


## Skoll

Na wstępie zaznaczam, że wszystko co napisałem powyżej to moje prywatne przeświadczenia a nie prawdy ogólne i ponadczasowe i każdy ma prawo się nie zgodzić z tym co napisałem  :wink: 

Akwarium w ścianie jest elementem dość "trwałym" i wymaga sporego nakładu pracy już w fazie projektowania i wykańczania pomieszczenia. Dlatego moim zdaniem należy się dobrze zastanowić nad taką decyzją. Kilka punktów na które moim zdaniem warto zwrócić uwagę:
1. Jeżeli akwarium ma być widoczne z dwóch stron to nie może ono być zbyt płytkie (nie chodzi mi o wysokość tylko o głębokość - krótszy wymiar podstawy akwa). Jeżeli będzie za płytkie to efekt zniknie, a pozostanie takie okno gdzie między szybami pływają rybki. A moim zdaniem akwarium to nie tylko rybki, ale również ich otoczenie: rośliny, skałki, korzenie i inne elementy wystroju zbiornika, w zależności od typu akwarium. Dlatego akwarium prawie zawsze zajmie więcej miejsca niż grubość ściany, innymi słowy będzie wystawało dość mocno do jednego pomieszczenia. Można to sobie wyobrazić jak akwarium ustawione pod ścianą na szafce, w ścianie wybita dziura i akwarium wsunięte w dziurę na tyle, żeby licowało się z powierzchnią ściany po drugiej stronie. W szafce umieszczamy osprzęt i techniczną część akwarium. Natomiast jeżeli akwarium nie będzie oglądane z dwóch stron, (można wtedy jego tył i boki zasłonić jakimś tłem) to może być nieco płytsze.
2. W wyniku 1. pomieszczenie z szafką staje się niejako pomieszczeniem technicznym do obsługi akwa. Od strony pomieszczenia reprezentacyjnego można za pomocą jakiejś klapki zapewnić sobie ewentualnie dostęp do akwarium od góry do przeczyszczenia czyścikiem szyby i do widowiskowego karmienia rybek jak się jacyś goście pojawią...  :wink: 
3. Akwarium w ścianie ma tworzyć jakiś zamierzony przez swojego twórcę efekt. Dlatego warto sobie przygotować dość dobrą wizualizację aranżacji pomieszczenia i dopiero wtedy decydować się na rozmiar akwarium. Moim zdaniem akwarium o pojemności 50 - 70 litrów może dobrze wyglądać w ścianie jedynie w bardzo przemyślanej aranżacji, bo jest delikatnie mówiąc mikroskopijne. Ja, planując akwarium w ścianie, nie rozważał bym zbiornika poniżej 500 litrów.
4. Jeżeli po uwzględnieniu powyższych punktów wychodzi nam, że akwarium ma mieć kilkaset litrów, to warto podprowadzić od strony technicznej ujęcie wody i odpływ kanalizacyjny - naprawdę znacząco poprawia to komfort rutynowej obsługi akwa. Ale to należy uwzględnić już w projekcie instalacji...
5. Jeżeli nadal chcecie akwarium w ścianie, to życzę Wam powodzenia. Naprawdę uważam że to fantastyczna sprawa, ale trzeba sobie zdawać sprawę z czym to się wiąże.

Ja zaprojektowałem sobie akwarium w mieszkaniu następująco:

Będzie ono widoczne z trzech stron, tworząc barierą między przedpokojem a salonem. Jego wymiary to 125/75/65 cm (dł/głębokość/wysokość)(jak łatwo policzyć jest to nieco ponad 600 litrów) i poza wysokością właściwie nie mogę nic zmienić, bo moim zdaniem efekt nie będzie wtedy ciekawy. Niemniej gdybym miał wybór to głębokość zwiększył bym conajmniej do 90cm właśnie ze względu na próbę uniknięcia efektu "okna z rybkami w środku" (planuję akwarium rafowe, a tam ten efekt bywa szczególnie dokuczliwy). Podstawa akwarium jest już przygotowana : została wymurowana z gazobetonu, kanalizacja i woda oraz zasilanie na oddzielnym bezpieczniku już podprowadzone. Umieszczę jeszcze kabel sieciowy ethernet do połączenia automatyki z moim komputerem. Wiem. Jestem maniakiem  :wink: .

Życzcie mi powodzenia  :big grin: 
Skoll

----------


## vanka99

Witam

*Skoll* oczywiście zycze powodzenia. Po przeczytaniutego co napisałeś, wiem jedno- bardzo mi sie podoba pomysł z akwarium w ścianie ale cały pomysł mnie przerasta. Mam jeszcze troche czasu ( budowa zaczyna sie w maju ) 
 i może wymysle coś pośredniego - czyli nie koniecznie akwarium w ścianie.
Czytałam też to co napisał *Lookita* a ponieważ nie mam wielkiego dośwadczenia w posiadaniu akwarium to pewnie skonczy sie na czymś  mniejszym,ale nadal bedę sledzić ten temat  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Maciek-MZM

Ja moze nie mam akwarium w scianie ale mam widoczne i do jadalni i od salonu. 

Widok ze strony salonu:



Widok od strony jadalni:





Wkurza mnie tylko ta rura i chyba zrobie deszczownie a rure puszcze w srodku w akwarium.

----------


## Skoll

> Po przeczytaniutego co napisałeś, wiem jedno- bardzo mi sie podoba pomysł z akwarium w ścianie ale cały pomysł mnie przerasta. Mam jeszcze troche czasu ( budowa zaczyna sie w maju ) 
>  i może wymysle coś pośredniego - czyli nie koniecznie akwarium w ścianie.


Moim zdaniem kompromisy nigdy nie są do końca satysfakcjonujące. Jeżeli podoba Ci się akwarium w ścianie to je buduj!  :smile:  Mój post maił na celu uświadomienie że należy bardzo wiele rzeczy wziąć pod uwagę, a projekt takiego akwarium wykonać przed rozpoczęciem budowy domu. Jesteś w komfortowej sytuacji bo budowa się jeszcze nie rozpoczęła  :smile: .

----------


## wierzba75

Nie robcie swojego pirwszego akwarium jako akwarium w scianie.
Na to trzeba miec spore doswiadzczenie i znac sie na tym.
Takie akwarium trudno potem zlikwidowac, przebudowac, powiekszyc.
Dodatkowo pierszwsze ( i nie tylko  :Smile: )  akwarium wyglada malo dekoracyjnie.
Wezcie pod uwage czy chcecie miec zielony busz z zagloniala szyba w salonie, 
a czasami akwarium mozna latwo zapuscic

Jesli ktos sie decyduje , to podciagnijcie do niego WODE I KANALIZCJE , to ulatwia wszelkie zabiegi pielegnacyjne

Doświadczony akwarysta  :Smile:

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Jesli ktos sie decyduje , to podciagnijcie do niego WODE I KANALIZCJE , to ulatwia wszelkie zabiegi pielegnacyjne
> 
> Doświadczony akwarysta


A mozesz powiedziec PO CO? Zakladajac oczywiscie ze mam w  domu akwarium a nie basen?

----------


## Lookita

Twoje akwarium jest na scianie,nie jest najwieksze, a nie jest w scianie....wiec podstawowego problemu obslugi duzego i zamknietego awarium nie masz.Ja jak pisalem wczesniej moje 170 l. narozne,ledwo co podnosze puste ze zwirem do czyszczenie-przechylenia celem wylania calej wody.Odpowiednio dobrane sposoby usuniecia wody z tak duzych akwariow naprawde ulepszaja jego pielegnacje.Nie mowie ze to zly pomysl ale...ja pasuje,kiedys marzenia mialem jednak za duzo ingerencji w staly wystroj salonu a duza niewiadoma czy niebawem akwariumek sie komus przestanie sie podobac.Ja bede miec swoje na polce drewnianej-szafce ale jak cos w kazdej chwili z nim uciekne w inny kat.

----------


## Maciek-MZM

> Twoje akwarium jest na scianie,nie jest najwieksze, a nie jest w scianie....wiec podstawowego problemu obslugi duzego i zamknietego awarium nie masz.Ja jak pisalem wczesniej moje 170 l. narozne,ledwo co podnosze puste ze zwirem do czyszczenie-przechylenia celem wylania calej wody.Odpowiednio dobrane sposoby usuniecia wody z tak duzych akwariow naprawde ulepszaja jego pielegnacje.


Jak czesto usuwasz cala wode? I ile wymieniasz przy podmianie? Bo jesli ja dla dwoch wiader wody co dwa tygodnie mam ciagnac wode i kanalize to jakies nieporozumienie. Jesli co dwa lata czyszcze i wymieniam zwir to wody przeciez nie spuszczam do kanalizy, musze przeciez zalac akwarium ta sama woda (no chyba ze masz drugie akwa w ktorym rybki czekaja az w docelowym woda z kranu biologicznie sie uzdatni).
Jesli mialbym naprawde duze akwarium w scianie zbudowalbym sobie sump, gdzies obok i cala obsluge wody robilbym wlasnie za pomoca sumpa.

----------


## Lookita

hmmm to scisle zasady ktorymi sie kierujesz,ja troszke je obchodze,u mnie wymiana to 4-5 wiaderek co 1.5 miesiaca,powinno byc czesciej...,to zaden problem,natomiast spuszczanie wody calkowiciez akwarium o wysokosci samej szyby 70 cm...wymaga zainstalowania pompki-ssaka zeby wylac dokladnie wode,zakladajac ze robisz to sam.Ja nie prosze nikogo do dzwigania mojego klocka,wiec kombinuje jak wyssac i wysypac zwir z akwarium stojac na szafce.Ostatnio po 10 miesiacach to uczynilem i wiem ze sporo sie umeczylem.Co 2 lata nie wymieniam wody bo by mi zgnilo.Zwiru mam okolo 30 kg.Zaluje ze nie mam ssaka typowego mechanicznego.Wody mi zostawalo na dnie sporo z najwiekszymi zabrudzeniami i wezem dlugim podsysalem wlasnym ukladem oddechowym troche do weza i wylewalem  :Smile: ))oczywiscie bez zassysania calkowitego.Najwazniejsze,nalezy unikac naprezen i niepotrzebnie przenosic akwarium,zwlaszcza duze,same scianki i wszystko wbrew pozorom pracuje.Dlatego tez wg. mnie do czyszczenia akw potrzebny jest dostep z 2 stron by nie majtac zbiornikiem.A caly system wod-kan jest dla kogos kto jest pewniakiem jesli chodzi o posiadanie akw.

----------


## wierzba75

> Napisał wierzba75
> 
> 
> Jesli ktos sie decyduje , to podciagnijcie do niego WODE I KANALIZCJE , to ulatwia wszelkie zabiegi pielegnacyjne
> 
> Doświadczony akwarysta 
> 
> 
> A mozesz powiedziec PO CO? Zakladajac oczywiscie ze mam w  domu akwarium a nie basen?



Dla wygody i estetyki.Nie ma sensu robic akwarium w scianie mniejsze niz 500 l (nie bedzie efektu) a podmiana wody w takim akwarium bez odpływu to juz troche czasu i zabawy z wiadrami i wezykami,  troche wody sie wyleje na panele (parkiet).W przypadku dopływu i odplywu wody to kwestia przekrecenia 2 zaworkow

----------


## kaczorek.

fajny wątek  :wink:  
podobie zamierzam umiescic akwarium w ścianie - zawsze było to moum marzeniem   :cool:   akwa morskie w ścianie AHH ale ... życie życiem akwa napewno będzie miejsce w ścianie już jest przygotowane troszkę jest zminione inne wymiary wiec fotka nieaktualna ale tak mniej wiecej to bedzie wygladac

----------


## vanka99

co nowego w temacie akwarium? Moze jest ktoś z budujących kto sobie sprawił akwarium?? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Henku_wawa

witam,

Koniecznie chciałbym mieć akwarium w ścianie. Rodzaj akwarium - holenderskie. Wstępnie wybrałem ścianę na piętrze, między sypialnią a jednym z pokoi. Akwarium będzie miało ok. *600 litrów* (w tym długość 160 cm, szer. 60 cm), czyli urządzone powinno ważyć ok. *800 kg*. Ściana działowa, na której miałoby stanąć akwarium, ma grubość 15 cm z płytami GK (sama ścianka ma 11,5 cm grubości, płyty GK do usunięcia). Aby akwarium było stabilne i ponieważ jego szerokość będzie wynosić 60 cm (czyli będzie wystawać 45 cm poza ścianę - w sypialnię), jako podstawę będzie służyć stelaż z kątownika (na te wystające 45 cm), a 15 cm chciałbym żeby stało "w ścianie". Kątownik docelowo zostanie obudowany przez stolarza drewnem, z półkami wewnętrznymi, na oprzyrządowanie akwarium). *Mam jedną wątpliwość - wytrzymałość posadzki (wylewki) na obciążenie 800 kg, biorąc pod uwagę, że piętro niżej (na parterze) nie ma takiej ściany (ścianka działowa na której miałoby się oprzeć akwariun jest tylko na tym piętrze)*. Czy mam rację?

Poniżej efekt, który chciałbym osiągnąć (zdaję sobie sprawę, że najtrudniej będzie akwarium nie tyle postawić, co tak ładnie urządzić) oraz:
- obecny wygląd ścianki (poniżej: od lewej wygląd z sypialni, w środku widok z pokoju),
- z czego zrobiona jest ściana 15 cm (jest to chyba tzw. cegła dziurawka, a w projekcie wyczytałem że jest to "cegła ceramiczna grubość 11,5 cm murowana na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, PD-1 6 cm").

W projekcie dodatkowo wyczytałem, że *strop* parteru i piętra ma grubość po 24 cm każdy, typ TERIVA + beton B-20 (pustak stropowy + belka stropowa w rozstawie co 60 cm). Niestety nic mi to nie mówi  :ohmy:

----------


## retrofood

zlecić wykonanie ekspertyzy budowlanej.
inaczej w przypadku problemów mozna się spodziewać zarzutów doprowadzenia do katastrofy budowlanej.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> zlecić wykonanie ekspertyzy budowlanej.
> inaczej w przypadku problemów mozna się spodziewać zarzutów doprowadzenia do katastrofy budowlanej.


gdzie mam takiej szukać? tzn. kto taką wykonuje? czy są wymagane jakieś specjalne uprawnienia?

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał retrofood
> 
> zlecić wykonanie ekspertyzy budowlanej.
> inaczej w przypadku problemów mozna się spodziewać zarzutów doprowadzenia do katastrofy budowlanej.
> 
> 
> gdzie mam takiej szukać? tzn. kto taką wykonuje? czy są wymagane jakieś specjalne uprawnienia?


Raczej nie pomogę, ale swoją drogą osprzęt do akwarium około 200kg?
Zaś w temacie to bałbym się na tej ściance coś tak ciężkiego stawiać ze względu na jej małą sztywność. Dla mnie to oznacza, że każde trzaśnięcie drzwiami na tej ścianie wzbudzi drgania i fale w wodzie.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Raczej nie pomogę, ale swoją drogą osprzęt do akwarium około 200kg?
> Zaś w temacie to bałbym się na tej ściance coś tak ciężkiego stawiać ze względu na jej małą sztywność. Dla mnie to oznacza, że każde trzaśnięcie drzwiami na tej ścianie wzbudzi drgania i fale w wodzie.


nie tyle osprzęt, ile żwir, kamienie itp. na tej ścianie nie będzie drzwi. wdaje mi się, że problemem nie jest ścianka (ponieważ większość ciężaru akwarium oprze się na stelażu z metalowych kątowników), ile - ewentualnie - wytrzymałość podłogi pod całym ustrojstwem.

----------


## jajmar

Takie znaczne obciązenia stropu należuy podać projektntowi(konstruktorowi) w czasie projektowania lub adaptacji budynku.

Teraz to "ktoś" powinien posparawdzać co masz w tym miejscu w stropie, czy sa tam jakies dodatkowe wzmocnienia, żebra i policzyć uwzględnijąc cieżar baniaka. 

Ktoś - konstruktor,

----------


## daggulka

No i tu jest piesek pogrzebany .... 600l akwa... już Ci zazdroszczę   :big grin:  (sama mam , ale tylko 240l i nie w ścianie  :sad:  ) ...ale powiem Ci jedno .... nie stawiałabym tego na piętrze . Na parterze - tak i owszem , ale na postumencie dodatkowo zazbrojonym .
Masz tu link do forum akwarystycznego - często korzystam ....może tam coś znajdziesz na interesujący Cię temat.
http://www.akwarystyka.com.pl/

Jeśli nie znajdziesz to zadaj pytanie na "ogólnym" ....może ktoś ze "starych" wysłużonych bywalców znajdzie chwilkę coby Ci pomóc  :big grin:  .

----------


## retrofood

> Takie znaczne obciązenia stropu należuy podać projektntowi(konstruktorowi) w czasie projektowania lub adaptacji budynku.
> 
> Teraz to "ktoś" powinien posparawdzać co masz w tym miejscu w stropie, czy sa tam jakies dodatkowe wzmocnienia, żebra i policzyć uwzględnijąc cieżar baniaka. 
> 
> Ktoś - konstruktor,


własnie
skonsultuj się z kierbudem czy ma stosowne uporawnienia, jak nie ma to cię pokieruje

----------


## nozib

w/w rady sa dobre potrzebny jest konstruktor
on ci wyliczy czy mozesz
jezeli bylby to naroznik pokoju
przy scianach nosnych to pewnie bez problemu
ale gdzies indziej  moze byc problem
kiedys bylo obciazenie 500kg na mkw

----------


## Henku_wawa

heh... w ślad za radami, wysłałem do dewelopera prośbę cytat poniżej




> Projekt nieruchomości stanowi, iż strop parteru i piętra "ma grubość po 24 cm każdy, typ TERIVA + beton B-20 (pustak stropowy + belka w rozstawie co 60 cm)". W związku z planowanym rozmieszczeniem na piętrze domu położonym w [ciach], obiektu o wadze do około 800 kg (akwarium o litrażu 600 litrów wraz z wyposażeniem, o wymiarach 160 cm długości i 60 cm szerokości), mam prośbę o pomoc w uzyskaniu odpowiedniej ekspertyzy nt. wytrzymałości stropu/posadzki. Akwarium miałoby zostać umiejscowione na piętrze, między pokojem 14,1 m2 a pokojem 9 m2 (zaznaczono czerwoną strzałką na załączonym rzucie, samo akwarium zaznaczono na czerwono). Akwarium miałoby zostać umiejscowione na wysokości ok. 1 metra, w istniejącej ścianie działowej o grubości (zgodnie z projektem) 11,5 cm grubości, natomiast wystająca poza ścianę część akwarium (niecałe 50 cm) miałoby stać na odpowiednim, wykonanym specjalnie na zamówienie, stelażu z kątownika. 
> 
> Mam prośbę o pomoc w uzyskaniu odpowiedniej ekspertyzy budowlanej, optymalnie - wykonanej przez kierownika budowy, znającego konstrukcję nośną stropu (w tym ewentualne wzmocnienia stropu) i jego wytrzymałość. Ekspertyza miałaby podać faktyczną możliwość nośną posadzki/stropu w miejscu, w którym planowane jest rozmieszczenie akwarium.

----------


## arturromarr

Temat bardzo ciekawy, zwłaszcza, że nie słyszałem do tej pory by ktoś robił taki zbiornik.
Sam planuję w domu duże akwarium, ale na parterze  i klasycznie pomiędzy ścianami.
To co mogę doradzić to na pewno konsultację z osobą która weźmie za to prawną odpowiedzialność czyli jakiś konstruktor, bo jak wszystko zleci na dół to nic nie zmieni cokolwiek byś tu przeczytał.
Strop prefabrykowany nie jest na pewno zaprojektowany do przeniesienia tak dużej siły skupionej. Na etapie adaptacji projektu przeprojektowuje się do niego specjalnie belki np pod cięższe ściany czy właśnie takie zachcianki. Może wytrzyma a może nie ale nie chciałbyś tego chyba sprawdzać na swojej rodzinie.
Ponieważ strop masz już wykonany będziesz musiał zastosować coś innego:
- zadowolić się mniejszym zbiornikiem, sama ściana w tym miejscu też sporo waży więc jakby zrobić ją lekkiej konstrukcji szkieletowej to po przeliczeniu ciężarów zostało by też miejsca na sporo wody . (no chyba, że w projekcie już jest szkielet)
-rozłożyć ciężar na większą powierzchnię. Trze by dobrze na nowo zaaranżować wnętrze (nie wiem jaki jest jego rozkład) tak by pod ścianą umieścić niski podest ze stalowych kształtowników które rozłożą ciężar na większą powierzchnie lub wręcz oparło się o podpory. Tutak potrzebna by była pomysłowość architektoniczna tak by podeścik nie przeszkadzał a urozmaicał wnętrze tak by wyglądało, że tak miało być a nie że to konstrukcja dla akwarium.
-Zrobić podatkowe wzmocnienie pod stropem. Po przeanalizowaniu projektu i położenia ścian nośnych można w nich wybić na parterze przy suficie dwa otwory i oprzeć stalową tregrę (spory teownik) tak by przebiegała pod ścianką na górze i podpierała strop w tym miejscu. Można to ładnie obudować gips-kartonem i jak będzie w odpowiednim miejscu uzbrojone w jakieś halogeny to też może wyglądać efektownie.
-Zrobić akwarium w ściance na parterze. Nie wiem czemu ale wydaje mi się, że salon jest najodpowiedniejszym miejscem dla takiej ozdoby i nie trzeba giści po domu oprowadzać, żeby nową rybką się pochwalić.

Życzę powodzenia i proszę o jakiś wątek z prac nad akwarium.

----------


## Henku_wawa

Wielkie dzięki za porady. Niestety jestem zdruzgotany. Jestem tuż po rozmowie z deweloperem (miłej i fachowej), z której wynika, że sam strop ma nośność 170 kg/m2 i że kierownik budowy mógłby się podpisać pod 800 kg ale przy założeniu że np. zmienię układ wejścia do pokoju (zrezygnuję z obecnego wejścia do sypialni), położy się jakąś blachę metalową 1 cm na jakiejś większej powierzchni (jedna belka stropowa w rozstawie co 60 cm nie wytrzyma, ale jeśli byłyby to 3 belki jako nośnik całego ciężaru, to owszem - czyli chodzi o rozłożenie ciężaru na większą powierzchnię), itp. 

Tyle zapamiętałem. Wstępnie umówiłem się z kierownikiem budowy na inspekcję i omówienie tematu na miejscu, w okolicach 19 sierpnia. A do tego czasu muszę coś wykombinować: albo zmniejszę akwarium (co ja wygaduję...  :ohmy:  ), albo zmienię jego lokalizację (najlepiej na parter - ale tam miejsca nie ma zresztą oceńcie sami, parter jest malutki; lub na piętrze ale przy ścianie konstrukcyjnej a nie działowej), albo jak sugeruje arturromarr - jakieś wzmocnienie stropu - ale czy to naprawdę da się zrobić?). 
(i szczególnie dzięki dla arturromarr za porady)

 :sad:  jedno pocieszenie: że istnieje pomoc forumowiczów bez niej kto wie jak to by się skończyło. drugie pocieszenie (albo przestroga): nie dam tak łatwo za wygraną, muszę coś wykombinować.  :Lol:  

załączam rzuty, może pomożecie... Pierwszy i 2-gi screen - rzut i wizualizacja - to rzeczone piętro z zaznaczonym na czerwono pięknym 600-litrowym (mam nadzieję, że nie "niedoszłym" akwarium). 3-ci screen to parter (oceńcie sami, tam nie ma miejsca na 160 cm akwarium).

----------


## stukpuk

widzę ,że jest sporo miłośników dużych baniaków
Ja planuję w nowym domu 250x50x60 ewentualnie coś podobnego i robię spaecjalny fundament pod akwarium. Ale na piętrze to bym się nie zdecydował bez konsultacji z konstruktorem.
Ja teraz mam 400 litrów w małym pokoju na 4 piętrze  :big grin:   i raz mi pękło, zalałem sąsiadów i wiem czym to pachnie  :cry:   :Confused:

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Zrobić podatkowe wzmocnienie pod stropem. Po przeanalizowaniu projektu i położenia ścian nośnych można w nich wybić na parterze przy suficie dwa otwory i oprzeć stalową tregrę (spory teownik) tak by przebiegała pod ścianką na górze i podpierała strop w tym miejscu.


coś takiego? http://www.cnc.info.pl/topics60/czy-...awe-vt9211.htm (albo jakiś podpornik na 45 stopni, podtrzymujący strop od spodu) chyba się nie uda - ścianka działowa piętro niżej (tuż pod) nie ma takiej ścianki, jest otwarta przestrzeń pokoju dziennego  :ohmy:

----------


## retrofood

a mnie pewnego razu w kuchni na 8 pietrze pękł 60-litrowy balon z winem (czerwonym). Sąsiad z dołu przyszedl, popatrzył na kosz i resztki balona, złożył kondolencje i wyszedł. Remont swojej kuchni zrobił na koszt własny.

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Dałbym wiele za taki baniak.. marzenie. Ale nie mam nijak gdzie.
A z zamieszczonych obrazków wychodzi mi, że wybrałeś możliwie najgorsze miejsce. Ja bym nie ryzykował powieszenia dodatkowej tony nad salonem.

----------


## jajmar

Wrzuć o ile posiadasz rysunek belkek stropu-rozmieszczenie tak abyśmy widzieli gdzie sie opierają.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Wrzuć o ile posiadasz rysunek belkek stropu-rozmieszczenie tak abyśmy widzieli gdzie sie opierają.


nie mam, dom od dewelopera, kupiony już w stanie surowym - ale zapytam dewelopera czy coś ma.

jest jeszcze opcja pozostawienia długości 160 cm ale zmniejszenia o 10 cm wysokości i szerokości - wówczas (czyli 160x50x50) litraż baniaka spada do 400, a waga spada do 550-600 kg przy pełnej obsadzie żwiru, kamieni i dorodnych rybniaków. Czyli ciężar spada o jakieś 200-250 kg. Plus rozłożenie ciężaru na większą powierzchnię (jakaś podstawka metalowa na powierzchnię większą niż sam baniak, albo wkuta w wylewkę) - może wtedy będzie bezpiecznie...  :cool:

----------


## jajmar

Z zamieszczonych rys obstawiam że belki idą od klatki schodowej do ściany po lewej.
Zamiast na środku ustaw baniak przy którejś ze ścian, albo przy tej obok klatki albo przy tej zewnętrznej. Może efekt mniejszy niż miedzy pokojami ale to bedzie łatwiej wykonać. 
Zmnijeszenie o te 200kg to niby coś ale nie za wiele. Dalej masz 600kg obciązenia punktowego.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Dałbym wiele za taki baniak.. marzenie. Ale nie mam nijak gdzie.
> A z zamieszczonych obrazków wychodzi mi, że wybrałeś możliwie najgorsze miejsce. Ja bym nie ryzykował powieszenia dodatkowej tony nad salonem.


fakt - jeśli wyznacznikiem jest konstrukcja stropu, ale funkcjonalnie (biorąc pod uwagę projekt piętra i przeznaczenie pomieszczeń, odległość od okien (glony) i brak miejsca a salonie na parterze) - niestety nie mam lepszego pomysłu.

----------


## arturromarr

Witaj
Miejsce rzeczywiście niefortunne.
Ja bym zrobił tak:
Jeśli grubości ścian z rysunku odpowiadają z rzeczywistości to to akwarium nie burząc układu funkcjonalnego można powiesić!
Wystarczy rozebrać od góry kawałek ścianki działowej, wkuć się w ścianę nośną przy suficie (górna i dolną na rysunku, ta z oknami i pomiędzy korytarzem a łazienką) i dać pod sufitem stalowy teownik(jak ze zdięcia) około siedem metrów.
Będzie on prawie cały ukryty w ścianie i do obudowania pozostanie kawałeczek w korytarzu.
Podstawa akwarium będzie musiała "wisieć " na tej nowej belce. Trzeba by pospawać jakąś konstrukcję i wszystko obudować ścianką działową.
W takim układzie konstrukcja pozostanie ukryta w ścianie a jednocześnie oprze się o ściany konstrukcyjne (przynajmniej odpowiedniej grubości) a strop nie będzie dodatkowo obciążony.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> rozłożyć ciężar na większą powierzchnię (...) tak by pod ścianą umieścić niski podest ze stalowych kształtowników które rozłożą ciężar na większą powierzchnie lub wręcz oparło się o podpory.


Witam ponownie. Jestem po rozmowie z kierbudem, który zaproponował, żeby rozłożyć ciężar akwarium bardziej równomiernie, poprzez skucie części wylewki na piętrze (pod planowanym akwarium i w jego okolicach) i położenie, jak to nazwał, "metalowej płyty o długości 2 m", a następnie zalać wylewkę ponownie. Proszę o wskazówki nt. tego rozwiązania - gdyż pokrywa się mniej więcej z tym, co zaproponował *Arturromarr*. 

Informacyjnie: strop ma nośność 170 kg/m2, postanowiłem i tak zredukować wielkość i ciężar akwy, wersja minimum jest taka, żeby bloki terivy wytrzymały 300 kg ciężaru  :cry:  mimo zmniejszenia wymiarów baniaka, i tak chciałbym rozłożyć ciężar na większą płaszczyznę (przypominam, że akwa miałoby stanąć na samym środku stropu, w ścianie na piętrze), dla pewności.

Konkretnie: co to za metalowe kształtowniki lub co to za metalowa płyta, gdzie się z nią zapoznać, gdzie ją kupić. Jakiś link ze zdjęciem żeby było wiadomo o co chodzi?

----------


## Henku_wawa

Podnoszę wątek, może ktoś pomoże...?

----------


## pit79

muszisz liczyć  że  woda to ok 530kg wagi, żwir jakieś 200kg , do tego samo szkło ok 50kg  , stelaż pod akwarium jakieś 80kg , do tego jesli holender  to pewnie jakieś co2  

Ja mam w domu kilka szt jedną 600l i 240l
ta 600  ma wymiary 200x50x60 i musze ci powiedzieć ze mam tam wsypane jekieś 150kg bazaltu i ledwo przykrywa mi to dno, u Ciebie holender wiec ma 100 będzie ciężej, jesli będą jeszcze jakieś sumpy i inny osprzęt  kolejne kilogramy.  musisz liczyć tonę wg mnie. 

Musisz przedewszystkim zbadać podłogę.  pozatym , możesz o ile jeszcze będziesz coś lał na górze  to zrobić zbrojenie, i powypuszczać pręty poza obrys  akwarium by trochę rozłożyć nacisk. 

Oba te akwaria stoją w pokoju 12m2 w bloku na 8 piętrze  :smile:  
W domu będe stawiał coś koło 3500l jak liczyłem cięzar wszystkiego to wyszło mi ponad 5 ton  i też się zastanawiam, czy  w podłogę dawać jakiś styropian czy lac sam beton. Narazie wylałem 25cm chudziak b20 czy 23- niepamietam.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> muszisz liczyć  że  woda to ok 530kg wagi, żwir jakieś 200kg , do tego samo szkło ok 50kg  , stelaż pod akwarium jakieś 80kg , do tego jesli holender  to pewnie jakieś co2  
> 
> Ja mam w domu kilka szt jedną 600l i 240l
> ta 600  ma wymiary 200x50x60 i musze ci powiedzieć ze mam tam wsypane jekieś 150kg bazaltu i ledwo przykrywa mi to dno, u Ciebie holender wiec ma 100 będzie ciężej, jesli będą jeszcze jakieś sumpy i inny osprzęt  kolejne kilogramy.  musisz liczyć tonę wg mnie. 
> 
> Musisz przedewszystkim zbadać podłogę.  pozatym , możesz o ile jeszcze będziesz coś lał na górze  to zrobić zbrojenie, i powypuszczać pręty poza obrys  akwarium by trochę rozłożyć nacisk. 
> 
> Oba te akwaria stoją w pokoju 12m2 w bloku na 8 piętrze  
> W domu będe stawiał coś koło 3500l jak liczyłem cięzar wszystkiego to wyszło mi ponad 5 ton  i też się zastanawiam, czy  w podłogę dawać jakiś styropian czy lac sam beton. Narazie wylałem 25cm chudziak b20 czy 23- niepamietam.


OK. dzięki za poradę. Ale sprawa wydaje się na takim etapie (podsumowanie):
- miejsce akwy: 1 piętro, ścianka działowa 
- potwierdzona nośność stropu: 170 kg/m2
- planowałem owszem 600l (liczyłem 800 kg) ale ponieważ strop by na pewno nie wytrzymał (po konsultacjach z kierbudem), maksymalnie go okroiłem i zredukowałem do 224l (do około *350 kg całość* - tak szacuję), *długość akwy 140 cm*. 

*Czyli: chodzi o 350 kg do postawienia w ściance działowej na piętrze, na samym środku stropu na 1 piętrze.* Z uwagi na długość akwy, baniak oparłby się na 2 belkach stropowych Terivy. Mimo zmniejszenia ciężaru do 350 kg, postawienie akwy na środku stropu o średniej, mówiąc oględnie, nośności, jest ryzykowne.

I pojawia się problem, którego rozwiązanie zaproponował arturromarr (Ty idziesz w podobnym kierunku), aby rozłożyć ciężar akwy na większą płaszczyznę (czyli na większej ilości belek stropowych). Wykonalność i bezpieczeństwo takiego rozwiązania potwierdził kierbud. 

Pytanie rozbija się więc jak dokładnie (CZYM NAJLEPIEJ) ten ciężar rozłożyć.
- arturromarr zaproponował metalowe kątowniki pod wylewką (poza obrys akwy)
- kierbud z kolei "na gębę" wspomniał o jakiejś metalowej płycie pod wylewką pod całym akwarium (poza obrys akwy) 
- Ty z kolei mówisz o tym, aby skuć wylewkę i dozbroić prętami (poza obrys akwy)

*która z tych opcji jest najbezpieczniejsza i czy ktoś mógłby podać jakiś link z w/w materiałami?*




ps. jestem lekko przybity minimalizmem mojego baniaka vs Twój gigant, na pocieszenie dla mnie że może jednak uda się te małe 350 kg wstawić w ścianę dokładnie tu gdzie chcę   :sad: 

*PS. 2. czy może zlecić płatną niezależną ekspertyzę budowlaną? ile takie coś może kosztować?*

----------


## pit79

Ja bym zrobił  to jeszcze inaczej.

Z baniaka bym nie rezygnował. 240l bym nie stawiał, bo  bedziesz sobie z czasem pluł w brodę że mało. 

Skuł bym wylewkę(zrobił 4 bruzdy by schowały sie kontowniki) , kupił 4 szt 6 metrowych profili kwadratowych, np 40x40x3 lub grubszych   albo 40x30x3 lub 4 i postawić je na sztorc.  Kucia trochę, ale zwiekszy Ci się i to sporo nośność. 

To oczywiscie tylko sugestia, może Twoj kierownik budowy jeszcze ci cos podpowie. 

Co do wykonania to  wbrew pozorom duzo roboty nie ma, do diaxem tniesz bruzdy, potem młot i wykuwasz beton z bruzd i gotowe.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Skuł bym wylewkę(zrobił 4 bruzdy by schowały sie kontowniki) , kupił 4 szt 6 metrowych profili kwadratowych, np 40x40x3 lub grubszych   albo 40x30x3 lub 4 i postawić je na sztorc.


Rozwiń proszę. 6-metrowe dobrze zrozumiałem? chyba 3 cm wystarczą, bo same też sporo ważą, 4 cm to 25% ciężaru więcej. 
masz jakiś link żeby pokazać jak takie coś wygląda?

----------


## pit79

Linka nie mam, nawet nie mogę Ci nic naryswoac bo w pracy jestem, a u mnie nic nie działa wklejanie zdjęc. 

Jeśli belki stropowe lecą powiedzmy 

IIIIIII-----
IIIIIII-----
IIIIIII-----
IIIIIII-----

I belka stropowa
- metalowy kątownik

po nałożeniu ------- na  IIIIIII  zrobi Ci się coś w rodzaju szachownicy.

Mam  nadzieję że  złapiesz o co mi chodzi  :smile:

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Linka nie mam, nawet nie mogę Ci nic naryswoac bo w pracy jestem, a u mnie nic nie działa wklejanie zdjęc. 
> 
> Jeśli belki stropowe lecą powiedzmy 
> 
> IIIIIII-----
> IIIIIII-----
> IIIIIII-----
> IIIIIII-----
> 
> ...


Zobacz proszę na poniższe szkice. Załóżmy, że długość akwarium jest na 2 belki stropowe, ew. na lekko ponad 2 belki. A trzeba rozłożyć na więcej niż 2, optymalnie, powiedzmy na 4.

Nie wiem czy o to Ci chodziło, ale jeśli zastosuję same kątowniki równolegle/wzdłuż belek, to nic to nie zmieni (chyba?) bo dalej mamy akwę na 2 belkach.

Więc chyba są 2 opcje:
jeśli wersja 1: kątowniki równolegle/wzdłuż belek ALE dodatkowo też prostopadle (wówczas ciężar akwy rozkładam na 4 belki, wg mnie tak naprawdę te kątowniki równoległe nie są nawet potrzebne, potrzebne są te prostopadłe)
jeśli wersja 2 (coś co "na gębę" zaproponował kierbud) to samo co wyżej, tylko jednolita płaszczyzna

----------


## pit79

a czy pionowych kątowników , nie  mozna zrobić , na wiekszej ilości belek?
Tak samo z poziomymi ?  
Mozna nawet  w podłodze wykuć  cos na wzór 1 szkicu i poprostu pospawać taką szachownicęi wpuścić ją w bruzdy.
chodzi mi o to że jak akwarium miałoby mieć powiedzmy 2m długości to rozłozyć go na długości 6m

----------


## Henku_wawa

> a czy pionowych kątowników , nie  mozna zrobić , na wiekszej ilości belek?
> Tak samo z poziomymi ?  
> Mozna nawet  w podłodze wykuć  cos na wzór 1 szkicu i poprostu pospawać taką szachownicęi wpuścić ją w bruzdy.
> chodzi mi o to że jak akwarium miałoby mieć powiedzmy 2m długości to rozłozyć go na długości 6m


dokładnie tak. 
co prawda 6 m się u mnie nie da, ale 3 może i owszem - potem z jednej strony podłogówka (a jej nie chcę skuwać), z drugiej koniec domu   :smile: 
pewnie najlepiej będzie albo płyta z metalu (jako jednolita płaszczyzna poza obrys akwy, pod wylewkę) albo właśnie jeszcze większa niż na rysunku liczna pionowych kątowników, być może właśnie najlepiej pospawanych z poziomymi. Rozumiem już o jaką szachownicę Ci chodziło.

dzięki !

ścignę jeszcze kierbuda żeby to klepnął albo jakiegoś niezależnego rzeczoznawcę i... do roboty.

----------


## arturromarr

Miło, że temat odżył, bo po zaistniałej dłuższej przerwie myślałem, że rozmowa z kierem była druzgocąca.
Po pierwsze nie zmniejszałbym ziornika zbyt drastycznie bo rzeczywiście itak wydasz na wszystko sporo a kiedyś będzie Ci mało. Jak robić to raz a porządnie (czyt. duże)  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o podest czyli rozłożenie ciężaru na podłodze to miałem na myśli stalową konstrukcję ze stalowych dwuteowników (musisz obejrzeć na składzie stali) co najmniej 80mm wys., ułożonych w poprzek belek (tak by obejmował ze 3-4) i obudowanych podeścikiem.
Nie sądzę by taką konstrukcję udało się zmieścić w wylewce (cieńsza może nie spełnić swojej roli), więc podest byłby widoczny (czyt. przeszkadzający). W pokoju z akwarium nie ma problemu bo zwyczajnie coś za coś to w przyległym nie było by akwarium a podest by był i sztucznie wyglądał. Takie moje zdanie.
Szkoda że nie było to uwzględnione na etapie projektowania stopu, bo robi się w nim wtedy wzmocnioną belkę żelbetową i tyle.
Mi się bardziej podoba inny pomysł o którym pisałem wcześniej, czyli przesunięciu się z ciężarem kondygnację wyżej.
Wystarczy wkuć się w ściany pod sufitem i przełożyć nad rzeczoną ścianką stalowy dwuteownik np 200mm . Wtedy będzie prawie cały schowany w tej ściance, będzie się opierał na ścianach nośnych (górna w tym pokoju (na rysunku) i górna w łazience), akwarium może być cięższe bo podwieszone na stalowej konstrukcji do tej nowej belki, strop prawie całkowicie odciążony.
Mi się wydaje to rozwiązanie praktyczne i eleganckie.

----------


## Henku_wawa

Otóż. 

Ażeby:
- zrobić to (cokolwiek to ma być - pewnikiem jednak wersja w ścianie a nie wisząca) starannie,
- wiedzieć (nie tylko myśleć, że wiem) na jaką nośność mogę sobie pozwolić,
- ktoś się pod tym podpisał,

niniejszym informuję, że będzie pisemna ekspertyza budowlana   :big grin:  
poprzedzona rzecz jasna wizją lokalną, potwierdzeniem stropu (konieczne być może będzie wycięcie bruzd pod sufitem - łatwiej niż na samym stropie), dokonaniem wyliczeń, etc. i zaproponowaniem konkretnego rozwiązania. 

działania uruchomione.
trochę to znowu potrwa   :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

i niestety zakosztuje   :sad: 
aale satysfakcja będzie bezcenna   :smile:

----------


## mikimka

Hej, jeśli mogę się wtrącić..
Ściana z gipsokartonu to nie najlepszy pomysł na podporę. Stelaż powinien być pod całym akwarium, najwyżej niech obejmuje tą ścianę.
Mamy w mieszkaniu takie akwarium pomiędzy salonem a holem (w otworze) i stoi przy ścianie, a cała szafka jest wewnątrz pokoju. W szafce jest sump i pozostały osprzęt i jeszcze miejsce na karmę, węże do podmiany wody itp. Wybacz, ale w szafce o szer. 45 cm, to można buty trzymać - nie wystarczy pod akwarium.
Poza tym pomyśl zawczasu o podprowadzeniu wody i kanalizacji pod szafkę, bo rozciaganie rur nie jest fajne. Nasze akwarium ma 400l (160x60x60) i stoi przy ścianie nośnej na I piętrze (już kilka lat i jest ok, ale to blok z wielkiej płyty).
w budowanym obecnie domu akwarium bedzie miało 250x60x60 cm i jest pod niego wylany fundament (na gruncie). Podciągnięta jest kanalizacja i będzie też podciagnięta woda do szafki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> pewnie najlepiej będzie albo płyta z metalu (jako jednolita płaszczyzna poza obrys akwy, pod wylewkę) albo właśnie jeszcze większa niż na rysunku liczna pionowych kątowników, być może właśnie najlepiej pospawanych z poziomymi.


Może skontaktuj się z konstruktorem, który pracował przy projekcie Twojego domu.

Jako elemet prostopadły do belek stropowych, płyta metalowa 2 cm, choćby się wydawała gruba, nie nadaje się zupełnie, bo nie ma wystarczającej sztywności. Zastosuj dwuteowniki albo profile zamknięte. Usuń wylewkę i izolację pod spodem, bo to musi stanowić całość ze stropem. Połącz z belkami, a nie tylko - połóż.

Podziwiam pasję i samozaparcie.

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Ściana z gipsokartonu to nie najlepszy pomysł na podporę. Stelaż powinien być pod całym akwarium, najwyżej niech obejmuje tą ścianę. (...) Wybacz, ale w szafce o szer. 45 cm, to można buty trzymać - nie wystarczy pod akwarium.


Witaj - dzięki za komentarz. Jednak... ojej   :ohmy:  ... zauważ, że pisałem 6 sierpnia, że GK są do usunięcia, dodatkowo ściana nie jest z GK a z cegły ceramicznej grubości 11,5 cm murowanej zaprawą cementowo-wapiennej PD-1 6 cm (też pisałem 6 sierpnia), a planowana szafka nie jest taka jak na buty, ale to będzie stelaż metalowy obudowany przez stolarza - są takie specjalne stelaże z kątowników lub kształtowników montowane właśnie pod akwaria, np. ten
Przypominam ten post:



> Ściana działowa, na której miałoby stanąć akwarium, ma grubość 15 cm z płytami GK (sama ścianka ma 11,5 cm grubości, płyty GK do usunięcia). Aby akwarium było stabilne i ponieważ jego szerokość będzie wynosić 60 cm (czyli będzie wystawać 45 cm poza ścianę - w sypialnię), jako podstawę będzie służyć stelaż z kątownika (na te wystające 45 cm), a 15 cm chciałbym żeby stało "w ścianie". Kątownik docelowo zostanie obudowany przez stolarza drewnem, z półkami wewnętrznymi, na oprzyrządowanie akwarium). (...) - z czego zrobiona jest ściana 15 cm (jest to chyba tzw. cegła dziurawka, a w projekcie wyczytałem że jest to "cegła ceramiczna grubość 11,5 cm murowana na zaprawie cementowo-wapiennej, PD-1 6 cm").

----------


## Henku_wawa

> Może skontaktuj się z konstruktorem, który pracował przy projekcie Twojego domu.
> 
> Jako elemet prostopadły do belek stropowych, płyta metalowa 2 cm, choćby się wydawała gruba, nie nadaje się zupełnie, bo nie ma wystarczającej sztywności. Zastosuj dwuteowniki albo profile zamknięte. Usuń wylewkę i izolację pod spodem, bo to musi stanowić całość ze stropem. Połącz z belkami, a nie tylko - połóż.
> 
> Podziwiam pasję i samozaparcie.


Dzięki za pomoc. Kierbud skonsultowany, czekam na ekspertyzę budowlaną (niezależną). A co do samozaparcia, no cóż, rodzina nie podziela tego (mojego) zapału (no cóż, ojciec założył GK, syn czyli ja, rozłoży). ale moje gruntowanie GK też pójdzie na marne   :Wink2:

----------


## Lookita

Sledze sobie ten watek od dawna,zaluje ,ze nie mam tak duzego akwarium,nie zaluje bo wiem,ze sporo przy nim trzeba uwagi,zajec wbrew pozorom poswiecic,ale nie zaluje az tak,gdyz mam 170,narozne.Nietypowe,ma swoj urok,niemniej....prostokatne jest przyjazniejsze...Przeraza mnie wizja takiego kloca-600 l. w domu,ale niezbedne plany wypada zrobic na etapie projektu,lania fundamentu itp. Tak sobie mysle,ze moja wylewka i podloga w rogu jest dobrze zrobiona...Kolo 300 kg. stoi w szafce,ciezar rowno rozlozony,ale wylewka w rogu ,pol roku temu cos stekala jak lazilem po niej,teraz....nic nie pracuje,moze wyschlo,wszystko wytrzymuje...Ale to tylko 170 l. akwarium....Kiedys marzylem,zeby budujac dom zrobic wyprowadzenia pod odplyw,doplyw...ale domek za maly,za duzo do przodu myslec,a juz wiem,ze fajne dla rodzinki jest na poczatku,potem tylko ja musze sie cieszyc i dbac....

----------


## mikimka

Henku-wawa, mam słabą wyobraźnię chyba, ale mimo wszystko zostaje Ci tylko 45 cm na szafkę (wiem, że nie na buty  :smile: ), czy może jednak zdecydowałeś się na stelaż i szafkę pod całe akwarium???
45 cm szerokości to bardzo mało na osprzęt do dużego akwarium.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## arturromarr

Znalazłem symulacje obciążalności typowych stropów:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/artykuly_html/Astropy.htm

----------


## Henku_wawa

A co do akwarium...:
- ekspertyza rzeczoznawcy sporządzona i decyzja podjęta 
- kucie już rozpoczęte, dom tymczasowo wygląda jak po zamachu terrorystycznym (gruz)

Rozłożenie ciężaru na większą płaszczyznę w ocenie rzeczoznawcy jest niewystarczające. Ekspertyza (i rozpoczęte prace) zakłada konieczność zamontowania dodatkowego zbrojenia między belkami stropowymi wzdłuż całej powierzchni obydwu pomieszczeń na piętrze (z obydwu stron, na wieńcach), a w skrócie:
- podstęplowanie od dołu i zaszalowanie stropu,
- demontaż pustaków między belkami,
- wycięcie w ścianach wieńców, 
- montaż zbrojenia wzdłuż, od wieńca do wieńca,
- zalanie betonem B20.

Stemple będzie można wyjąć po 2 tygodniach od zalania betonem, obciążenie stropu po 4 tygodniach. Ekspertyza wykonana dla akwarium o ciężarze 800 kg (ok. 600 litrów), jednak planuję dodatkowo nieco je zmniejszyć.

W wolnej chwili postaram się zamieścić zdjęcie/a z prac.

----------


## Piątka

dzięki za wątek, mnie się marzy w ścianie łazienki, ale trochę mniejsze..

----------


## Henku_wawa

kilka fotek z wczorajszej i dzisiejszej operacji, gruz już uprzątnięty, jutro zbrojenie zostanie zalane betonem...

----------


## arturromarr

Gratuluję uporu w dążeniu do celu.
Zamieszania z przerabianiem stropy na pewno dużo, ale rozwiązanie będzie skuteczne.
To jest zaleta stropów gęsto żebrowych , zawsze można rządek pustaków wykuć i belkę wzmacniającą zalać.
Ale naprawdę jak zdecydowałeś się na taki "Sajgon" to rzeczywiście musisz bardzo chcieć tego zbiorniczka.   :smile: 
Ciekaw jestem dalszych prac , podsyłaj zdjęcia, opisz jak planujesz osadzić akwarium.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Lataren

Mam płaskie akwarium o wymiarach - 500x 200x350 [szerxgłebxwysok] i zamarzyłem sobie powiesić je na ścianie ale nie wiem jak się za to zabrać z czego zrobić jakiś stelarz aby wytrzymał pomóżcie

----------


## tomabrajan

Witam. Chciałbym prosić o pomoc w wykonaniu polki pod akwarium 400l na ścianie. Myslałem o umieszczeniu czterech dwuteownikow na dlugosci polki w scianie i jakies podpory, sciana jest nosna  ma 25cm  i z pelnej cegly. Ogolnie postawilbym na podlodze ale jest to kamienica z lat czterdziestych i ma podloge na drewnianych legarach i tu moje obawy, czy ktoś już może robił coś takiego z gory dziękuję za porady.

----------


## ANSEXXX

zmień temat  zapomnij o  temacie 600kg   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## kozaczy

Witam wszystkich od pewnego czasu czytam to forum, jednak dzisiaj postanowiłem podzielić się moimi doświadczeniami w postaci reportażu filmowego, myślę że zawarte tu treści mogą się przydać osobom które jak ja chcą budować akwarium w ścianie. 




jak macie pytania służę pomocą. Pzdr...  :yes:

----------


## duss

tez sie kiedys nad tym zastanawialem...ale znow kolejny obowiazek do roboty w domu ;(

----------


## JACUŚ

fajnie sie ogladalo.

----------


## bartekwic

Obowiązki są, chyba że zatrudnimy akwarystę, który będzie się opiekował. Efekt bardzo ładny GRATULACJE ! dobra robota !

----------


## 123budujemy

Chętnie zamieszczę opis i filmik, ew zdjęcia jak masz na swoim blogu budowlanym http://123budujemy.pl

----------


## pyton79

Szkoda że takie ,,mikre''ale ogólnie spoko :smile:

----------


## gieniastus

bardzo dobry pomysł! i pięknie wygląda

----------


## domowadama

myślę o tym żeby coś takiego zrobić u siebie, dzięki waszym postom chyba się zdecydowałam  :big grin:

----------


## homecactus

fajne, 
gdzie jest filtracja?
Fajny pomysł żeby umieścić akwarium w ścianie - nie puchnie ci ta płyta GK?

Ja mam obecnie Malawi 600l 200x50x60h, ale po przeprowadzce nie bardzo mam gdzie postawić. pewnie będę musiał się zadowolić jakimiś 200l :sad:

----------


## Miśka76

Super sprawa!  :big grin:  Ale u mnie by to nie przeszło, bo mam 2 koty i by rybki szybko wyginęły  :big grin:  Albo koty nauczyły się pływać, kto wie.

----------


## Kendra

piękne - gratuluję! już się zastanawiam gdzie bym takie cudko mogła wcisnąć u siebie  :big grin:

----------


## Draagon

Super filmik - widać że pasjonat  :smile:

----------


## Spain

wow, rzeczywiście robi wrażenie, gratulacje!

----------


## gabrycha 2211

wooow efekt bardzo fajny - gratuluję pomysłu i wykonania !!!

----------


## maksimus773

Good job! Gartuluje

----------


## darek505

Witam wszystkich jestem tu nowy.
Może troszkę odbiegnę od tematu ale jestem ciekaw waszej opinii i rad 
Może autor tematu coś podpowie bo powiem że wielki szacun za to cudeńko 


Chciałbym w domu zainstalować sobie akwarium w ścianie miedzy salonem a kuchnią miało by ono za zadanie atrakcyjnie wyglądać i być stosunkowo proste w obsłudze.
Zacznę od opisu: 
Akwarium ma być wymiarów szer./wys./dług. 500x500x1200 czyli ok. 300L coś na wzór:
akwarium 1 
akwarium2 

lub tu właśnie mój projekt roboczy  i na nim proszę się skoncentrować widok od strony kuchni 
mój projekt roboczy 

Akwarium będzie częścią szafy "spiżarki" od strony salonu będzie Kamień Dekoracyjny Roma Sahara. Do akwarium doprowadzone są rurki od podłogówki (taka jedna pętla rura plastik fi 16). 
I czas na pytania 
1. Czy stelaż pod akwarium mogę zrobić z profilu 50x50x3 czym go wykończyć jakim materiałem myślałem o blasze 3mm + 5cm styropian twardy ew. styrodur a na to dopiero szkło ( czy to będzie dobry materiał i stelaż)
2. Jak mogę wykorzystać rurki z centralnego ogrzewania bo miałem kiedyś pomysł założenia termostatu z kapilarą w zakresie 20-30 stopni C i puszczenia ich pod taflą szkła akwarium w wyżłobieniu styropianu lub też włożyć do akwarium od strony szafy i po dnie akwarium przykryć piaskiem, żwirem lub też ale nie wiem czy to możliwe w dolnej szafce zamieścić dodatkowe akwarium (pytanie jak duże) w którym zachodził by proces filtracji wody tam znajdował by się główny filtr i tam woda była by zarazem ogrzewana za pomocą rurek CO i następnie za pomocą jakiejś (pytanie jakiej??? ) wymiany wracała by do akwarium a z akwarium pobierana do tego filtracyjnego.
3. Jakim materiałem zabezpieczyć szafki nad akwarium od wewnątrz by wytrzymały podwyższoną wilgotność - od akwarium (jakaś mata sam nie wiem liczę na wasze doświadczenie pomoc).
4. Ale to na razie chyba mniej istotne. jakie potrzebuję zestawienia zwierzątek, roślin i osprzętu który nie potrzebuje dużej ingerencji z mojej strony .Proszę was o poradę w sprawie rybek jakie mają zamieszkać taki zbiornik. Może ktoś poda jakiś kontakt do wykonawcy takich akwarium ( dobry, solidny i tani okolice Lublina ).

Za wszelkie odpowiedzi, porady, krytykę serdecznie dziękuję.
Pozdrawiam Darek

----------


## rafal194

To są pytania racze na jakieś forum akwarystyczne a nie budowlane.Akwarium nie może stać na twardym styropianie,musi ona zniwelować nierówności.Dobre są płaskie kasetony styropianowe np 2 lub maty specjalne.Po co się męczyć z rurami,grzałka termostat i kłopot z głowy.
Nie wiem czy pod 300l brutto jest sen w sumpa.Wystarczy dobrej wydajności kubełek z prefiltrem.

----------


## LidkaDiD

Fajna sprawa, ale moi chłopcy pewnie by te rybki "przekarmili na śmierć"  :smile:

----------


## garbus

To akwarium na filmiku ile ma litrów? Bo tak na moje oko to chyba gdzieś tak koło 200, mam rację?

Czyli waży ponad 200 kg. To jeszcze jest ciężar do zaakceptowania. Natomiast co do większych akwariów nie wiem czy obciążenie stropu nie byłoby za duże (oczywiście pod warunkiem, że akwarium nie jest na parterze domu, bo o 500-litrach w bloku nawet nie chcę myśleć.)

----------


## WRC20

Świetny patent, jeszcze byłoby fajnie gdybyś dla wszystkich forumowiczów opisał krok po kroku jakich dokładnie materiałów używałeś. Bo akwarium jest naprawdę wielkie i obciążenie dla materiałów też będzie duże.

----------


## domtexas

wow, świetnie to wszystko wygląda, mi się kiedyś marzyło akwarium w podłodze w salonie, na całej podłodze. eh, znowu się rozmarzyłam

----------


## keros

Robi wrażenie  :smile:  Ale czy to akwarium bez mieszkańców? :> Czy rybki w nim będą?

----------


## TOMAS 73

Niezle szkoda tylko ze nie morskie ,jednak od slodkowodnego o niebo ładniejsze  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHTMV1mqWqM

----------


## T-ownik

Szkoda, że nie pokazałeś więcej ujęć jakie są efekty w całym pokoju, jakiś rzut z perspektywy. A sam reportaż super.

----------


## szteru

Witam

Dzisiaj zrobiłem półkę wiszącą pod akwarium 53l 60/30/30 z płyty ze starego biurka o grubości 4cm długości 70cm i szerokości 32cm zamocowaną na 3 wspornikach jeden ma udźwig 40kg ramiona długości 3 cm każdy wspornik jest wkręcony 3 śrubami 8 na 100 a w ścianę z cegły pełnej kołki rozporowe 8 na 100

i moje pytanie jest takie czy półka wytrzyma czy może dołożyć jeszcze 2 wsporniki ?  masę całkowitą akwa liczę na około 65kg

pytam ponieważ chcę mieć pewność i spać spokojnie  :big tongue:

----------


## pan Żubr

a z czego masz ściany?
lepiej byłoby, gdybyś wcisnął do dziur na kołki środek do kotwienia śrub

----------


## szteru

" ścianę z cegły pełnej"

tylko jak te kolki teraz wyciągnąć ?

----------

